# Teflon tape on wiffle spools?



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I have always done it so not sure if it makes a difference or not.I clean them so much not sure if it helps,I'm thinking of leaving it off and use the heck out of one if my CU200 BSFs this winter.I plan to slime it up and just wipe it down as usual.Thoughts opinions even a smarty pants is ok lol.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Puc of*

Said reel keep putting or wast of time?


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

I Teflon all my spools. I fish braid and braid absorbs water. I hold my reel at an angle when I'm working lures that would allow to get into the gears. I haven't had to replace any gears yet from corrosion so maybe that's why. I haven't seen any adverse effects so I've continued to do it. My reels are always clean when I pop them open.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

bubbas kenner said:


> I have always done it so not sure if it makes a difference or not.I clean them so much not sure if it helps,I'm thinking of leaving it off and use the heck out of one if my CU200 BSFs this winter.I plan to slime it up and just wipe it down as usual.Thoughts opinions even a smarty pants is ok lol.


Hey Reuben, why would you not put the tape? I use the teflon or electrical tape to reduce line slippage... You can just get rid of it, and tie a few wraps of 10lb mono... it'll just help to prevent the braid from slipping. I know that is why 90% do the taping or mono (some also do mono to prevent a big fish from bending spool after getting spooled)... just my $.02 ...


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Braid doesn't absorb water, it traps it. If it did absorb it your braided line would not float on the surface of the water after a cast. I do not believe that water travels down the holes, to the spool shaft and inside the reel. Centrifugal force when casting or reeling will throw the water away from the spool. We would see a lot more corrosion inside the pinion gear if saltwater was moving down the spool shaft.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Dan Thorburn said:


> Braid doesn't absorb water, it traps it. If it did absorb it your braided line would not float on the surface of the water after a cast. I do not believe that water travels down the holes, to the spool shaft and inside the reel. Centrifugal force when casting or reeling will throw the water away from the spool. We would see a lot more corrosion inside the pinion gear if saltwater was moving down the spool shaft.


Thank you Dan so you do not tape spool at all ?.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I use tape only for braided line.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Question for Dan or anyone,
What is the purpose of those holes in the wiffle spool?
By taping over those holes, do we defeat its purpose in the first place, do we not?


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The holes are to reduce overall weight of the spool. A lighter spool will start spinning easier than a heavy one. The result is the ability to cast lighter lures. It also allows for a much lighter braking system since it will not require as much braking force to slow down the lighter spool.


----------



## Rogue Runner (Dec 2, 2012)

*cu 200bsf wraped with Teflon*



bubbas kenner said:


> Said reel keep putting or wast of time?


It would be a waste of your time because there are 2 sides to the spool. It has a opening maybe not big but big enough for water to get in using Braid. Many people think you have to dunk the whole reel in a 5 gal. bucket of water to clean. Another false hood. You will ruin a reel doing that. Think about all the chemicals in drinking water.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*tape spool*



Rogue Runner said:


> It would be a waste of your time because there are 2 sides to the spool. It has a opening maybe not big but big enough for water to get in using Braid. Many people think you have to dunk the whole reel in a 5 gal. bucket of water to clean. Another false hood. You will ruin a reel doing that. Think about all the chemicals in drinking water.


The tape they are using is to prevent line slippage on the spool.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Never used tape on any reel, just tie the braid and spool that ****** up.


----------

